# So, I have a dumb idea



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2008)

For outright opinion posts, there ought to be a post icon similar to the soapbox emoticon, but, perhaps a smiley from behind a lectern or a smiley with a megaphone.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2008)

If anyone can find one or make one, I'll add it to the mix.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2008)

I found this guy, but, he only seems appropriate for radio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Then there is this guy, but, he looks pissed off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HEY! How about THIS GUY?


----------

